# Turbo noise



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm dreading the worst guys...whilst pulling away from a junction on a hill tonight, i noticed a screaming noise from my May 2005 2.2dci (69k miles). I drove the car the few remaining miles home and noticed the noise really only was audable when accelerating.

When i got home, i lifted the bonnet and noticed some oil around the front edge of the intercooler and on the hoses below, not mush, an odd drop. I started the car and reverred the engine which revealed a feint whining noise with the same sort of lag as you'd expect from the turbo.

Having read a couple of threads on the forum, i fear the worst and now suspect the turbo and/or intercooler may be goosed!

I'm going to see if my local garage (not Nissan dealer but fairly good i think) will diagose the problem tomorrow and see about a dealer repair later.

I've always thought i was a turbo considerate driver but after reading some of the threads in here, i almost think i've been lucky to have the turbo last this long...still i guess there are 1000's of x-trailers out there that have not had any problems!

Any thoughts/advise guys? Is the car safe to drive short distances?

Cheers,

Fatman


----------



## Baby-God-91 (Dec 14, 2008)

You will probably want to take it to your garage as soon as possible. Your suppose to maintain a deisel turbo every 5000km's. So I'm guessing if oil is in your intercooler your turbo has split a gasket which will most likely be on the inlet side. Your mechanic will be able to tell you in minutes if your turbo is naffed by taking the inlet to the turbo off and finding out wether the turbine has any play, if it does it's naffed (or will be soon)...
Your intercooler will be fine once the turbo is fixed. You may experience a little smoke out the exhaust, which you may have noticed already?

Also depending on the situation, you will be able to drive it, but i recomend getting it fixed within the next day or so (just to prevent things from getting worse).


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

An update...Took vehicle to Nissan dealer today, taking it easy and trying not to rev the engine above 2000rpm. Journey was slowish but no appreciable drop in power and no smoke evident, but the "siren" noise became noticable when climbing slopes etc. The report back is that turbo is gone and needs replaced.

Although 9 months out of the 3 year warranty, the dealer has put a case forward to Nissan and seems to be hopeful Nissan will consider "doing something" ... will hopefully find out in next 48hrs, here's hoping! 

One thing the dealer is saying is that a Nissan service history could be worth its weight in gold for something like this, we'll see!

Fatman


----------



## Baby-God-91 (Dec 14, 2008)

! GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Henry ROOT (Nov 25, 2006)

Been there....04MY

You may find that the intercooler has blown with oil leak letting the oil run down to the front left hand corner and then dripping onto the rubber hose ( like a snot mark).

In my case I first thought it was the turbo - replaced and then found oil leak from intercooler persisted so had both replaced. No help from Nissan.

I suspect your going to have to dig very deep into the wallet.....

HR


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

A result!!!!

Nissan have agreed to replace the turbo, paying 100% parts and labour, phew!

Fatman


----------



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

*... and another turbo failure.....* YES - some of you might remember my previous threads in this forum.. .. Jan 08 Nissan agreed to install a new Turbo under warranty.... Feb 09 and i need a new Turbo !!!! Whats wrong with UK X-trails ???? 
Thank god am paying an independent warranty company which covers me... !


----------



## alantjburton (Feb 27, 2007)

Had the same problem twice in first 70,000km in South Africa. Turbo over blows causing intercooler/turbo failures. Germany has lots of these failures too. A changed program in the engine management software cures the problem. The new engine management chip was changed for free in Germany and on the strength of that my dealer in SA did mine for free as well.
Good luck


----------

